# Za pamięci



## dreamlike

Cześć. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał się kiedykolwiek z tym wyrażeniem? Znaczy ono ni mniej, ni więcej, tylko *"mówię ci o tym, póki jeszcze pamiętam". *Zasłyszałem je u mojej babci (Lubelszczyzna), która ma w zwyczaju bardzo często tych słów używać. 

_Za pamięci, sprawdź co się dzieje z tym telewizorem bo trochę śnieży. 

_Nie słyszałem by to wyrażenie gościło na ustach kogoś innego niż moja babcia, więc zastanawiam się czy to po prostu babciny idiolekt czy może jakaś przestarzała fraza?


----------



## majlo

Moja babcia też używała tego wyrażenia, i moja mama. Czy słyszałem u kogoś innego? Ciężko powiedzieć, nie przypominam sobie, ale niewykluczone. Jak i niewyklczone, że sam go w życiu użyłem kilka razy.


----------



## marco_2

Sam raczej nie używam tego zwrotu (może kiedyś bezwiednie mi się przydarzyło), natomiast słyszałem go wielokrotnie, zarówno od mojej babci po kądzieli (wschodnia Kielecczyzna), jak i od teściowej (zachodnia Wielkopolska).


----------



## kknd

używam, dość regularnie – słyszę u rodziców, z rzadka od znajomych (być może pod moim wpływem), region w ogólności mazowiecki.


----------



## dreamlike

Jak tak teraz o tym pomyślę, to być może słyszałem to u kogoś innego niż moja babcia, ale byłby to raczej człowiek w sędziwym wieku. Nie spodziewałem się, że to wyrażenie jest tak popularne w innych częściach Polski.


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak, sam go dosyć często używam. Pamięć mam słabszą niż moja babcia, pewnie dlatego.


----------



## marco_2

W takim kontekście chyba najczęściej spotykam się ze zwrotem *Aha, **p**óki pamiętam: *_(np. jak będziesz się jutro widział z Zenkiem, to zapytaj go... itd.)_


----------



## kknd

również mam słabą pamięć, zatem obok „za pamięci” używam również „póki pamiętam”, „zanim zapomnę”, pewnie znalazłoby się i coś jeszcze, ale… nie pamiętam! hahah! ^^


----------



## dreamlike

Dla mnie zawodna pamięć byłaby przekleństwem i uniemożliwiała mi skuteczną naukę słownictwa na przykład. Macie słabą pamięć do wszystkiego czy zapominacie tylko o jakichś obowiązkach, o tym, co mieliście komuś powiedzieć etc.? Może lecytyna załatwi sprawę? Moja pamięć też nie jest tak dobra jakbym sobie tego życzył..


----------



## Thomas1

Wyrażenie znam, używam i spotykam się z nim.
Po szukaniu w słownikach oto co znalazłem:


> _pot._ Za (świeżej) pamięci «dopóki się coś pamięta; natychmiast»
> _Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


Kwantyfikator „potoczny” jest w moim odczuciu trafny, ale nie przypominam sobie, żebym się spotkał z wersją „za świeżej pamięci”, tylko „za pamięci”.

Znalazłem też:


> Za czyjejś pamięci «w okresie czyjegoś życia; w czasach, które ktoś pamięta»
> Ibidem.


Jeżeli mnie pamięć nie myli, to to wyrażenie też spotkałem (niestety pamięć u mnie dobra, ale krótka ).

Za pamięci, Dreamlike (inni też) mógłbyś zdradzić jak zapamiętujesz słowa?


----------



## dreamlike

"Za czyjejś pamięci" słyszę zdecydowanie częściej niż wyrażenie znajdujące się w nazwie tematu, i chyba też po raz pierwszy usłyszałem je gdy padło z ust mojej babci... "Eeee... za twojej pamięci to to jeszcze chyba nie było", takie zdanie mi świta w odmętach umysłu.

Co do słów, to żadna to tajemnica żebym cokolwiek zdradzał - w trakcie przeglądania anglojęzycznych stron wynotowuję nieznane słowa, a następnie staram się z każdym z nich ułożyć przynajmniej po jednym zdaniu, czasem posiłkując się słownikiem kolokacji czy innym słownikiem. Słówka ze zdaniami porządkuje alfabetycznie, drukuję, a potem przysiadam nad nimi i się ich uczę. W szafach walają się setki takich kartek. Zdarza się, że zapamiętuje dane słowo bez uprzedniego układania z nim zdania i uczenia się, nawet bardzo często, ale taka kontekstowa metoda zapamiętywani słówek była bardzo pomocna na początku nauki - teraz jak mi się wytworzyła w głowie siatka skojarzeń mogę powoli od niej odchodzić, choć w ten sposób zapamiętuje najlepiej.


----------



## majlo

Ta metoda jest bardzo dobra według mnie, ale jest też dość czasochłonna, co dla mnie ją, niestety, dyskwalifikuje. Ja wolę używać metod quasi mnemotechnicznych. Ostatnio np. nauczyłem się słowa "hake" kojarząc je z Henkiem z Dr Quinn.


----------



## dreamlike

Wyższość tej metody nad każdą inną ujawnia się w tym, że uczący z niej korzystający D) piecze dwie pieczenie na jednym ogniu - utrwala, zapamiętuje słownictwo (te nowo poznane i te już przyswojone, no bo przecież jakiś innych słów trzeba użyć do budowy takiego zdania) oraz rozwija swoją umiejętność pisania po angielsku, budowania zdań. Ja w ten sposób nauczyłem się angielskiego, oczywiście mając wcześniej solidne postawy. Jasne, wymaga to dużo czasu, ale jeśli ktoś go ma to poświęcony czas jest współmierny do osiągniętych rezultatów. 

Btw, po co Ci majlo wiedzieć jak jest "morszczuk" po angielsku?  Chociaż mogę sobie wyobrazić mniej przydatne słowa...


----------



## majlo

Moim długoterminowym celem jest znać angielski dokładnie tak dobrze jak polski.  Jak by nie patrzeć, "morszczuk" się w tym planie zawiera; poza tym, że często go jem.


----------



## dreamlike

W takim razie życzę powodzenia w realizacji celu, zresztą taki sam sobie postawiłem, więc moje życzenia kieruję do nas obu


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki. Mi jest najtrudniej zapamiętać słowa, które nie kojarzą mi się z niczym, bo na przykład pochodzą z zupełnie nowego rdzenia albo języka. Poprzeczka trudności podnosi się dodatkowo jeśli oznaczają coś z czym nie mam za dużo do czynienia, np.: nazwy egzotycznych zwierząt, roślin, minerałów itp. Powodzenia w nauce słów!


----------



## dreamlike

Ja sobie jak na razie nie zaprzątam głowy terminami specjalistycznymi czy z jakiejś ścisłej dziedziny, jak biologia, na to przyjdzie czas jak uda mi się zostać tłumaczem symultanicznym. Niekiedy zdarzy mi się mimowolnie zapamiętać jakieś mało przydatne słowo, ale staram się tego tego unikać. Mi najtrudniej z kolei zapamiętać słowa wywodzące się z francuskiego, np. abominable (okropny, wstrętny) lubi mi się mylić z "abdominal" (brzuszny).


----------



## majlo

'Abominable' zawsze będzie mi się kojarzyło z rzeczownikiem 'abomination', którego nauczyłem się dawno temu, gdy tłumaczyłem wystąpienie Sama Harrisa w, bodajże, Toronto, więc o pomyłce nie może być mowy.  A co do brzucha, wolę 'abs'.


----------



## BezierCurve

Przy większej ilości słów do zapamiętania w krótszym czasie (egzamin, na ten przykład) można spróbować przerzucić ciężar na pamięć motoryczną. W ten sposób udało mi się zaliczyć kiedyś morderczą listę słówek. Przy trudniejszych egzemplarzach musiałem sobie jednak pomagać palcami na nieistniejącej klawiaturze.


----------



## dreamlike

Na jakich studiach musiałeś zaliczyć tę morderczą listę słówek, tak z czystej ciekawości?


----------



## majlo

I jak dokładnie opisałbyś przerzucanie tego ciężaru na pamięć motoryczną?


----------



## Thomas1

Co do studiów, to na pewnych studiach językowych są zajęcia, których wręcz nie da się inaczej zaliczyć jak nauką list słówek na pamięć. Dostaje się później taką listę na egzaminie. No ale koniec końców i łatwiej takie prace oceniać i mniej pracy to wymaga... 

Dreamlike, technikę opisaną przez Ciebie stosuje np.: moja nauczycielka od hiszpańskiego, bardzo mi przypadła do gustu, bo od razu widać czy znasz jakieś słowo czy nie. No i ćwiczysz inne rzeczy za jednym zamachem.


----------



## dreamlike

Co do studiów, to na pewnych studiach językowych są zajęcia, których wręcz nie da się inaczej zaliczyć jak nauką list słówek na pamięć. No i to jest właśnie czynnik odstręczający jeśli chodzi o anglistykę, na którą się wybieram - przymus nauki wielu nieużytecznych rzeczy, język od strony technicznej w ogóle mnie nie kręci, a to przecież duża część takich studiów. No, ale wyboru zbytnio nie mam, jeśli chcę zostać tłumaczem symultanicznym. Tzn. są przypadki, że ludzie zostawali tłumaczami po studiach ścisłych nawet, ale lepiej od razu zacząć.

Thomas, tej technice, odkrytej przeze mnie jakiś rok temu zawdzięczam swój sukces językowy - czasem się oczywiście zastanawiam jak coś wyrazić, ale pisanie po angielsku nie sprawia mi już żadnej trudności, przychodzi z łatwością. Oczywiście dużo jest jeszcze do poprawy, ale jestem na dobrej drodze dzięki tej technice  Trzeba będzie się za wymowę zabrać niedługo...


----------



## Thomas1

Nie chciałbym Cię zniechęcać, ale jeśli chodzi o tłumaczenie ustne to trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, że nie każdy się do tego nadaje, mimo że może znać świetnie język. Dlatego np.: na studia dla tłumaczy w Instytucie Lingwistyki Stosowanej na UW robią egzamin do sekcji ustnej (przynajmniej na studiach dziennych magisterskich, nie wiem jak to jest na studiach licencjackich). No i jeśli chodzi o angielski to na tym języku jest największa konkurencja z powodów oczywistych. 

Jeśli interesuje Cię wymowa brytyjska, mogę podać książkę, z której sam się uczyłem (mieliśmy ją na zajęciach z fonetyki praktycznej). Daj znać przez PW jeśli jesteś zainteresowany.


----------



## dreamlike

Zgłębiałem trochę temat i wiem czym musi się odznaczać tłumacz ustny, i jakie przymioty musi dodatkowo posiadać tłumacz symultaniczny. Lubię myśleć, że mam ku temu predyspozycje, ale czas pokaże.


----------

